# Updated app download



## Tiightclipse (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi guys 
So i just got finished doing the survey and watching the video for the flex and when I got to the download link for the app, I get a error message and nothing downloads.. I just bought a new android phone specifically for it with everything it needs so this is frustrating.. Does anybody have a download link I can use for my app? Much appreciation for any help!


----------



## cbusflexer (Apr 15, 2016)

The videos are in the app? If you watched the videos, you already have the app. If not, contact support and they can tell you how to get the app.


----------



## Tiightclipse (Sep 30, 2016)

Well it was a intro video that came up during the survey process .. Trying to find how to contact them since there's nothing on there that gives me a direct contact


----------



## cbusflexer (Apr 15, 2016)

Did they email you the link?


----------



## soypana (Jun 21, 2016)

http://tiny.cc/ocbefy


----------



## Tiightclipse (Sep 30, 2016)

No it came up after I watched the 20 min video from the survey


----------



## cbusflexer (Apr 15, 2016)

Are you on Verizon? If so there is a setting that you have to make sure is right in order to load the app. I forget the setting but they told us about it during onboarding.


----------



## Tiightclipse (Sep 30, 2016)

I do have Verizon but just put the link In that soypana posted and it worked! Hopefully smooth sailing from here.. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

soypana said:


> http://tiny.cc/


I would refrain from posting links to the app. It does not sound like many of these folks have been onboarded. The new contract has some teeth in it about protecting "services"


----------



## MoMoney$ (Aug 24, 2016)

Yea, better to email LMTOC


----------

